# Buffer Live Radio?



## sheltrk (Nov 1, 2007)

Not sure if this is the right forum, but it seems like the best fit...

I like to listen to the local play-by-play radio guy when I am watching my favorite college football and basketball games on television. Unfortunately, with satellite television, I don't see what I'm hearing about for up to about ~8 seconds.

Does anyone know an inexpensive way I can record/buffer the FM radio audio signal for a few seconds before I play it back? Ideally I'd like to buffer it and play it back through my home theater audio system (Pioneer VSX receiver).


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

If you find it, let me know. I have tried a couple different software programs, but they drop the stream so often, you end up with blank recordings.
There really needs to be a FM Tivo.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Latency can be a *****!

No help here, but seems like there would be an easy tech solution -- just not much demand. Aren't there some car radios that offer 30-second audio skip-back?


----------

